# REPAIRING LIONEL TRUCK MOUNTS / ROLLING STOCK FROM JUNK



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

a Lionel chassis i found on ebay in a box of parts, both the truck mounts were broken off, this was an easy repair...


----------



## Agent027 (Sep 7, 2015)

A better way to do this (at least in my thinking, which I'll explain) is to use a truss screw, or a pre-blackened hex screw along with a stop (or lock) nut.

You tighten the screw all the way, and then loosen it just enough for the truck to swing freely to the left and to the right.

I now do this to nearly ALL of my rolling stock, even drilling out rivets to make this replacement. The MPC cars with the plastic snap rivet are a breeze to do this.

The reason is do this is TRUCK WOBBLE. Pick up nearly any Lionel postwar car or MPC/modern era starter car, and you can jiggle the truck up and down in addition to the normal left-right swing.

On tight 027 curves, pushing a train backwards, that truck wobble (with the pressure on the couplers from the weight of the train) can cause the wheel sets to jump the track, thus causing a derailment.

Tightening up the truck mounting has all but eliminated derailments for me, when pushing a train backwards though 027 curves and switch tracks. I hardly ever have any derailments now, save for my own operator error, like forgetting to throw a switch track in the proper direction!

The other causes for derailments on these sorts of cars, are wheel sets out of gauge... more of an issue when buying used rolling stock where wheel sets could have been changed. The wheel sets need to line up on the same truck. From truck to truck, there can be some variation. But the two wheel sets on the same truck need to be in gauge with each other.

And the other reason is the space inside a closed knuckle coupler, especially on trains from differing manufacturers. If their is not sufficient space within the closed coupler, two coupled cars can bind going backwards through curve tracks, thus causing a derailment. Sometimes, especially on plastic trucks, the fix is as easy as filing off any visible flashing on the knuckle or insider the coupler opening.

I like your videos though Benz! Keep them coming. Great tips for those in the hobby who are on a budget. 

This hobby IS affordable, but that depends greatly upon your tastes in 3-rail trains!


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

in this case you couldnt use a nut and bolt, there was a 3/8" hole where the truck mount was broken off. the only way to fix this was to plug the hole and drill it for a screw. i used a 3/8" wooden plug epoxied in position and drilled it to accept a screw. once the plug is installed i could have used a nut and bolt but the wood screw stays tight and the beveled head keeps the truck centered perfectly.


----------



## Agent027 (Sep 7, 2015)

Well, that's understandable then!

I had a Lionel 2-bay hopper with the same condition on one of the truck mounting holes. I did the same thing you did: Inserted and glued in a cut piece of round wood dowel, and then attached the truck like you did, from the underside with a screw into the wood dowel.


----------

